# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > МОД IN-KU >  Отдай свой голос за Историю рождения форума от Марины Зайкиной!

## Mazaykina

Приветствую, Друг!
Как давно я не писала…
Полтора года назад приглашала на конкурс Педагогического мастерства и рассказывала о результатах. Кстати, спасибо еще раз всем, кто принял участие и, кто голосовал. Конкурс был замечательный! Для тех, кто спрашивает, когда следующий, объявляю- этим летом! Следите за новостями. Кстати, он будет с новыми категориями, призами, спонсорами и интересен всем пользователям форума.

Если тебе не хватало моих писем, извини за молчание. Я не люблю писать лишь бы писать, а чего-то нового не придумывалось. Все проекты, которые в свое время мне хотелось донести до тебя, или уже крепко стоят на ногах, и ты сам(а) постоянно заходишь в эти разделы и знакомишься с новинками, как например, Бутик Интеллектуальной собственности. Или же ушли в небытие, о чем очень жалею, но тиражировать то, что скопировали у меня – не интересно, а нового ничего не придумывалось.

Почему вдруг сегодня пишу тебе? Сейчас меня переполняют новые идеи, их реализация во многом зависит от тебя, мой Друг!
А началось все с одного приглашения неизвестного мне бизнесмена Павла Гительмана. Он пригласил на бесплатный вебинар по Игре «Как уволить маркетолога» И я решила: да, хочу себя уволить! Слушая его, заражаясь его идеей, я пошла на платный курс и ни секунды не пожалела об этом! Из 950-ти участников до финала дошли 400. Да-да, невзирая на оплату, люди сливались из-за невыполнения домашних заданий, несмотря на помощь и волшебные пинки кураторов. Зато остались те, кто стремился внедрить новую систему привлечения клиентов для своих бизнесов. И у нас это получилось! Хотите верьте, хотите – нет, но практически каждый участник игры увеличил свой доход. Откуда я это знаю? Мы теперь все дружим, общаемся в чатах, помогаем друг другу и делимся своими успехами. Вот такая удивительная Игра, в которую я попала!

И я буду рада, если ты тоже примешь участие в этой необычной Игре https://ymgame.ru/price . Подробнее о новой бомбовой идее, связанной с этой игрой, кстати, касается нашего форума и МОД IN-KU, я расскажу в ближайшее время.
А сейчас у нас начался конкурс на лучшую Историю своего проекта. Вот его условия:

«УЧАСТИЕ В ПРЕМИИ «УМНЫЙ ПРЕДПРИНИМАТЕЛЬ»
Первый этап: народное голосование, сроки: с 16 по 24 апреля
Чтобы проголосовать за чью-то историю НУЖНО СДЕЛАТЬ РЕПОСТ в одной из социальных сетей. Только так голос будет засчитан.
- Голосование открытое! Участник вправе активно призывать голосовать за него: свой круг знакомых в социальных сетях, мессенджерах, всех людей, кого он знает.
- Участники также вправе призывать голосовать за него других участников Премии».
Да, я хочу получить звание «умный предприниматель», надеюсь, я его заслужила. ;) И от тебя зависит, пройдет моя история во второй тур или нет.

КАК ЗА МЕНЯ ПРОГОЛОСОВАТЬ:
- переходишь на мою персональную страницу *http://premia.ymgame.ru/members/mari...maryna-zaykina*
- слева нажимаешь кнопку "проголосовать"
- выбираешь через какую соцсеть хочешь авторизоваться FB/VK
- после этого тебе высылается активационное письмо на email
- после подтверждения email адреса ты может отдать свой голос нажав "поделиться" в одной из соц. сетей. Регистрация делается для того, чтобы не было накруток фейковых голосов.Тебе не надо бояться оставлять свой емейл этим ребятам. Поверь, то, что они делают и чему учат, очень и очень интересно и перспективно! До встречи в Игре!

Читай историю рождения форума IN-KU от его создателя Марины Зайкиной *http://premia.ymgame.ru/members/mari...maryna-zaykina* Жаль, что по условиям надо было уложиться в 5000 знаков, меня было трудно сдержать, но благодаря этому заданию, родился еще один проект, о котором я расскажу.

С любовью, хозяйка Дома IN-KU

Марина Зайкина

----------

aichka (16.04.2018), alaska72 (16.04.2018), annitta.viktoriy (22.04.2018), Babsy (26.04.2018), berryX (17.04.2018), elen82 (16.04.2018), Helena_BlOND (17.04.2018), irinabondar2468 (20.03.2019), Izmail96 (22.04.2018), Ketvik (21.04.2018), Kolpachiha (18.04.2018), laks_arina (20.04.2018), Lapsik 061 (20.04.2018), larisakoly (18.04.2018), lenik (16.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (16.04.2018), Nich Tanya (23.04.2018), NikTanechka (16.04.2018), Note (17.04.2018), Olga Beliaeva (20.04.2018), olga kh (16.04.2018), PAN (17.04.2018), Petavla (17.04.2018), Popova Olena (29.04.2018), SeverynkaIrina (17.04.2018), Tania-112a (22.04.2018), TIMOHA69 (21.04.2018), ttanya (20.04.2018), Valenta (17.04.2018), vils77 (16.04.2018), vishulaev (17.04.2018), Vitolda (18.04.2018), Іванка (16.04.2018), Александр Зорин (16.04.2018), Алена43 (17.04.2018), Валерия Вержакова (16.04.2018), Вера Чурикова (18.04.2018), гунька (16.04.2018), Елена Эрнст (22.04.2018), Ильенко Елена (16.04.2018), ИннаНичога (21.04.2018), катя 98 (17.04.2018), Котик230580 (22.04.2018), лариса61 (17.04.2018), ЛАС (18.04.2018), Лорис (16.04.2018), Маинька (16.04.2018), Наталка - музыкалка (25.04.2018), наталуся (22.04.2018), Наташкин (21.04.2018), Николай Бугаков (23.04.2018), нонна (15.05.2018), НСА (17.04.2018), Ольчик Умница (19.04.2018), Парина (16.04.2018), Пономарёва Александра (16.04.2018), Ремзия (22.04.2018), Рыбка (22.04.2018), Світланочка (18.04.2018), Сентябринка (19.04.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (24.04.2018), Таня Л (21.04.2018), Тариэлька (17.04.2018), татуся (16.04.2018), Татьяна Бронзенко (20.04.2018), ТАТЬЯНА55 (19.04.2018), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (17.04.2018), Херсон-75 (16.04.2018), Шевячок (16.04.2018), эллона (16.04.2018)

----------


## ЭМПАТИЯ

Марина, мой голос улетел! Удачи!

----------

Mazaykina (16.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (16.04.2018), Парина (16.04.2018)

----------


## Ганина Галина

> КАК ЗА МЕНЯ ПРОГОЛОСОВАТЬ:


Усё сделано шеф!  :Ok:  Удачи!!!

----------

Mazaykina (16.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (16.04.2018), ЛАС (18.04.2018), Парина (16.04.2018)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Маришечка, проголосовала, поделилась на ФБ и призвала друзей проголосовать! 
Прекрасная история, с удовольствием прочитала! Ты, несомненно, достойна победы! :Aga: 
Какими бы ни были результаты голосования, для нас всегда ты будешь - ЛУЧШАЯ, наш дорогой и любимый админ!!! Удачи! Мы в тебя верим!

----------

Mazaykina (16.04.2018), Парина (16.04.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Удачи, Мариша! У тебя все должно получиться на ОТЛИЧНО!!! Ведь ты же ХОЗЯЙКА самого замечательного ДОМА и МАМА для всех нас, кто начинал здесь делать первые шаги и для тех, кто сразу был МАСТЕРОМ своего дела) Здесь, действительно, в разное время было по-разному, и, как в обычном доме и семье, бывало всякое... Но - с нами Марина Зайкина, а уж ей известно, как "разруливать" самые непредвиденные ситуации, решать любые проблемы, за что и любят, и уважают Маришу все "ин-кушата")) Ты обязательно достигнешь УСПЕХА, Мариночка! Мы все будем за тебя болеть!!! Представь, если каждый из нас отдаст за тебя свой голос! Какой должен получиться мощный ХОР!

----------

Mazaykina (16.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (16.04.2018), Парина (16.04.2018)

----------


## Лорис

Проголосовала. Мой голос 10.
Марина, желаю УДАЧИ!!!!!

----------

Mazaykina (16.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (16.04.2018), Парина (16.04.2018)

----------


## aichka

Проголосовала! Маришка- ты лучшая! и победа за тобой!!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------

Mazaykina (16.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (16.04.2018), ЛАС (18.04.2018), Парина (16.04.2018)

----------


## Mazaykina

Спасибо огромное, родные мои! У меня благодаря этой игре такие проекты родились!!! И социальные, и коммерческие, и партнерские. Ох, если все реализовать, будет БОМБА!

----------

Helena_BlOND (25.04.2018), Kolpachiha (18.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (16.04.2018), катя 98 (17.04.2018), Парина (20.04.2018), ЭМПАТИЯ (17.04.2018)

----------


## Mazaykina

Ребята, я еще хочу попросить проголосовать за Ниночку Гетте http://premia.ymgame.ru/members/nina-gette . Она сама стесняется это делать, говорит: "Меня никто не знает". А меня зацепила ее история!!! Написана так искренне, трепетно! И важно, что касается каждого из нас!

----------

alaska72 (16.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (16.04.2018), катя 98 (17.04.2018), Парина (20.04.2018), Суперстар (17.04.2018)

----------


## alaska72

Спасибо большое, Мариш!

Моя история называется "Семья - это сила!" Всем, кого "зацепит" моя история, заранее благодарна!

----------

nezabudka-8s (16.04.2018), Ириnka (17.04.2018), Элен (16.04.2018)

----------


## Херсон-75

Проголосовала, мій голос 20. Бажаю перемоги!

----------

Mazaykina (17.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (16.04.2018), Котик230580 (22.04.2018)

----------


## vovanshf

Удачі. 23...




> Ребята, я еще хочу попросить проголосовать за Ниночку Гетте http://premia.ymgame.ru/members/nina-gette .


9...

----------

alaska72 (16.04.2018), Mazaykina (17.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (16.04.2018), Котик230580 (22.04.2018)

----------


## Травка

Марина, у многих из Беседки музруков не приходит письмо на емейл. Нечего активировать. Как быть?

----------

alaska72 (16.04.2018)

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> - после этого тебе высылается активационное письмо на email
> - после подтверждения email адреса ты может отдать свой голос нажав "поделиться" в одной из соц. сетей.


А мне активационное письмо не приходит  :No2:  я уже и в папку "Спам" 100 раз заглядывала..  :Vah:

----------

alaska72 (16.04.2018)

----------


## vils77

Мой голос 25, желаю победы :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 



> Ребята, я еще хочу попросить проголосовать за Ниночку Гетте http://premia.ymgame.ru/members/nina-gette .


 ...10

----------

alaska72 (16.04.2018), Mazaykina (17.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (16.04.2018)

----------


## Mazaykina

> А мне активационное письмо не приходит


Лерочка, мнеогие пишут о такой же проблеме. Видимо саппорт не справляется

----------

nezabudka-8s (16.04.2018), Татиана 65 (16.04.2018)

----------


## Элен

> Всем, кого "зацепит" моя история, заранее благодарна!


11.Удачи!!!




> КАК ЗА МЕНЯ ПРОГОЛОСОВАТЬ:


Мариш, и за тебя 30 голос! Удачи!

----------

alaska72 (16.04.2018), Mazaykina (17.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (16.04.2018)

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> мнеогие пишут о такой же проблеме. Видимо саппорт не справляется


Ну всё! Я поняла! Методом научного тыка выяснила, если ты указываешь почту Яндекса или Гугла - проблем нет, письмо приходит моментально, но если ты указал почту mail.ru, то письма активации не жди, даже в папке "Спам".  
Мой голос 35!

----------

alaska72 (16.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (16.04.2018), NikTanechka (21.04.2018), Ириnka (17.04.2018)

----------


## Пономарёва Александра

Проголосовал муж в Фейсбуке.  Удачи.

----------

nezabudka-8s (16.04.2018), Котик230580 (22.04.2018)

----------


## Іванка

> Отдай свой голос за Историю рождения форума от Марины Зайкиной!


Хай щастить!!!

----------

Котик230580 (22.04.2018)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Моя история называется "Семья - это сила!" Всем, кого "зацепит" моя история, заранее благодарна!


Хорошая история, Нина! Душевная и искренняя. Проголосовала. Удачи!




> Видимо саппорт не справляется


Возможно, в саппорте дело. В Беседке музруков и мне в личку написали 14 человек, что им не пришло подтверждение на почту.




> но если ты указал почту mail.ru, то письма активации не жди, даже в папке "Спам".


Лерочка, я указала именно *mail.ru*, у меня другой почты нет. Письмо прилетело моментально! :Aga:

----------

alaska72 (16.04.2018)

----------


## alaska72

Девочки, от всей души благодарю!  :Tender:

----------

nezabudka-8s (16.04.2018)

----------


## Котик230580

Проголосовала! 38-ой голос! Марина, УДАЧИ!!! :Victory:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

nezabudka-8s (16.04.2018)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Марина, у многих из Беседки музруков не приходит письмо на емейл. Нечего активировать. Как быть?





> Методом научного тыка выяснила, если ты указываешь почту Яндекса или Гугла - проблем нет, письмо приходит моментально, но если ты указал почту mail.ru, то письма активации не жди, даже в папке "Спам". 
> Мой голос 35!


Лерочка, ОГРОМНОЕ тебе спасибо! У многих участников была эта проблема, пойду, сообщу им. :Tender:

----------


## NikTanechka

> Ну всё! Я поняла! Методом научного тыка выяснила, если ты указываешь почту Яндекса или Гугла - проблем нет, письмо приходит моментально, но если ты указал почту mail.ru, то письма активации не жди, даже в папке "Спам".


Лерочка, я не знаю, как у тебя получилось так.
Нажала на повтор, указала другой адрес. Подтверждение пришло моментально, но проголосовать не даёт!
Вот такая табличка высвечивается.
Голосование за Мариночку Админовну - Снимок .JPG
А в проголосовавших меня нет. Что я сделала не так?

----------


## Ириnka

С удовольствием проголосовала за Вас, Марина :Smile3: 
Не могу сказать, что живу на форуме как другие форумчане, но объясняю это только одной причиной: как только захожу сюда, начинаю читать, качать, лайкать и пытаться помочь в срочной помощи. Для этого создаю новые папки, распечатываю ноты и скачиваю необычные советы и приемы. И вот со всей этой неимоверно интересной информацией, которую не хочется терять, а хочется сразу воплотить, мой нерациональный мозг не справляется :Meeting:  Интересного слишком много и я не могу с этим справиться из-за отсутствия времени. :068: 
Спасибо, Марина, за Ваш тяжелый круглосуточный труд, за возможность безграничного общения, за интернациональность и толерантность форума :Laie 28: 

Проголосовала без проблем

----------

Mazaykina (17.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.04.2018)

----------


## лариса61

Мариночка, очень рада была отдать голос за ВАС! Мой голос 48. УДАЧИ!!!!!!!

----------

Mazaykina (17.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.04.2018)

----------


## ТВЕРИЧАНКА

49 голос!!! Тверь за Марину!!!

----------

Mazaykina (17.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.04.2018)

----------


## Mazaykina

Ребята, СПАСИБО всем огромное за голосование!
Но, пожалуйста, *не регистрируйтесь специально в соц. сети, чтобы проголосовать*! Голос с пустого аккаунта  выглядит, как накрутка. Нам важно, чтобы вы прочли наши истории и увидели, сколько есть замечательных, неравнодушных, искренних предпринимателей!

----------

Kolpachiha (23.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.04.2018), наталуся (24.04.2018)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

МАРИНА! МОЙ ГОЛОС 59! ТЫ - ЛУЧШАЯ! ПОБЕДЫ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Mazaykina (17.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.04.2018)

----------


## мадам

Удачи, Мариночка!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Подтверждение пришло моментально, но проголосовать не даёт!
> Вот такая табличка высвечивается.
> Вложение 90249
> А в проголосовавших меня нет. Что я сделала не так?


Танечка, я думаю, это сообщение означает, что ты уже подтвердила свой аккаунт. Теперь нужно повторно нажать на кнопку "Проголосовать" и тогда голосование будет от твоего имени.

Посмотри, на странице у Марины есть оранжевая кнопка Проголосовать?
http://premia.ymgame.ru/members/mari...maryna-zaykina
Если есть, что пишут при нажатии на неё?

И ещё, на Марининой странице вверху должна быть строчка, выделенная красным, с восклицательным знаком, на которой написано: Попробуйте ещё раз, здесь. Нажми на неё и всё получится.

----------

Mazaykina (17.04.2018), NikTanechka (17.04.2018), Татиана 65 (17.04.2018)

----------


## zwetlana

Проголосовала. Удачи!

----------

Mazaykina (17.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.04.2018)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Друзья, у меня в личке спросили, какие письма должны прийти на эл.почту и что с ними делать? На всякий случай рассказываю и здесь.

*Первое письмо - Премия «Умный Предприниматель» - активация аккаунта.*
В этом письме нужно нажать на такую синюю кнопку:
Если вы нажимаете, а ничего не происходит, скопируйте ссылку, которая находится под этой кнопкой и поместите её в окно браузера (адресную строку).

После этого аккаунт активируется, опять на странице у Марины появится кнопка "Проголосовать" и вы уже сможете проголосовать от своего аккаунта. 

Затем вы получите *второе письмо*, в котором будет написано:
Привет! Спасибо за ваш голос в премии «Умный Предприниматель» в игре «Уволить Маркетолога».
 И далее в этом письме предлагаются *8 статей по теме бесплатного привлечения клиентов*.

----------

Kolpachiha (18.04.2018), Mazaykina (17.04.2018), Славина (17.04.2018), Татиана 65 (17.04.2018)

----------


## jarinka

проголосовала!   удачи!

----------

Mazaykina (17.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.04.2018)

----------


## Травка

> Попробуйте ещё раз,


Попробовала с почты на Яндексе. В три секунды все получилось. 66-ой мой голос.

----------

Mazaykina (17.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.04.2018)

----------


## Танічка

Проголосувала, мій голос 5. Бажаю перемоги!!!

----------

Mazaykina (17.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.04.2018), Котик230580 (22.04.2018)

----------


## катя 98

Проголосовала и за Мариночку и за Нину! Удачи вам и везения!!!! И пусть все ,что мечтается-всегда у вас сбывается!! :Yahoo:

----------

Mazaykina (17.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.04.2018), Котик230580 (22.04.2018)

----------


## Дания

Ура! Проголосовала за Марину через яндекс почту! 69!

----------

Mazaykina (17.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.04.2018)

----------


## ОЙКОВ

Марина, удачи! 70

----------

Mazaykina (17.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.04.2018), Котик230580 (22.04.2018)

----------


## Дания

*alaska72*, Нина, за вас тоже проголосовала! 17! Удачи!

----------

Mazaykina (17.04.2018)

----------


## NikTanechka

Ура! У меня получилось проголосовать!



> Посмотри, на странице у Марины есть оранжевая кнопка Проголосовать?
> http://premia.ymgame.ru/members/mari...maryna-zaykina
> Если есть, что пишут при нажатии на неё?


Светочка, да в том-то и дело, что эта кнопка не появлялась.



> И ещё, на Марининой странице вверху должна быть строчка, выделенная красным, с восклицательным знаком, на которой написано: Попробуйте ещё раз, здесь. Нажми на неё и всё получится.


Вот на неё я и нажала, когда другой адрес вводила.
Письмо пришло сразу, но проголосовать не было возможности, а сейчас эта кнопочка появилась. Ура! Спасибо, Светочка!
Мариночка, от всей души желаю победы!!!

----------

Mazaykina (17.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.04.2018)

----------


## НСА

У меня всё  получилось, проголосовала , УДАЧИ!ПОБЕДЫ!

----------

Mazaykina (17.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.04.2018)

----------


## МаринаК

Была рада проголосоваты!

----------

Mazaykina (17.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.04.2018)

----------


## EVGESKA

Проголосовала Марина, все получилось( спасибо Света- Незабудочка тебе за объяснение).Мой голос принят




> Ребята, я еще хочу попросить проголосовать за Ниночку Гетте


Тоже проголосовала

----------

Mazaykina (17.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.04.2018)

----------


## Татиана 65

Светочка, спасибо за инструктаж! Все получилось! Проголосовала 85. 
Марина, удачи и победы!

----------

Mazaykina (18.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.04.2018)

----------


## Суперстар

Марина, проголосовала с уверенностью  в твоей победе!

----------

Mazaykina (18.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.04.2018)

----------


## Курица

> КАК ЗА МЕНЯ ПРОГОЛОСОВАТЬ:
> - переходишь на мою персональную страницу http://premia.ymgame.ru/members/mari...maryna-zaykina
> - слева нажимаешь кнопку "проголосовать"
> - выбираешь через какую соцсеть хочешь авторизоваться FB/VK
> - после этого тебе высылается активационное письмо на email


Марин!!! Вот тут я и споткнулась!
Выбрала сеть ВК, нажала, эл.почту ввела, но .............до сих пор письмо не пришло.
 :Blink: 
Чё за дела? Хочется отдать свой голос.

----------

Mazaykina (18.04.2018)

----------


## Курица

> Чё за дела? Хочется отдать свой голос.


отбой, со стопиццотого раза всё получилось)))мой голос  № 96

----------

Mazaykina (18.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (19.04.2018)

----------


## moderm

Марина! Проголосовала. Желаю удачи. Пусть она поможет Вам в победе. Мой голос 110.

----------

Mazaykina (18.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (19.04.2018), Котик230580 (22.04.2018)

----------


## Парина

Я с майла честь вечер пыталась проголосовать,но получилось только , Яндекс почты. Мариночка,удачи!!!!! Ты лучшая!!!!!

----------

Mazaykina (18.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (19.04.2018), olga kh (18.04.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Несколько дней была без доступа к компьютеру.. Пыталась проголосовать с телефона - но не вышло... А вот сегодня вернулась домой и ВСЕ ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ!!! И уже - 114!!! Конечно же отдаю свой голос Марине!!! Вне всякого сомнения и с огромным удовольствием!!!
УДАЧИ!!!

----------

Mazaykina (18.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (19.04.2018), olga kh (18.04.2018), Курица (18.04.2018)

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

> Да, я хочу получить звание «умный предприниматель», надеюсь, я его заслужила. ;) И от тебя зависит, пройдет моя история во второй тур или нет.


Проголосовала. 127. Удачи Вам, Марина! Несомненно, Вы заслужили звание Победителя!

----------

Mazaykina (20.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (19.04.2018)

----------


## Ольчик Умница

А я 128 :Yes4: 
Марина, Удачи! Все получится!!!!!!!!

----------

Mazaykina (20.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (19.04.2018)

----------


## Жоржетта

Я 146. Пусть всё задуманное осуществится!  :Yes4:

----------

Mazaykina (20.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (20.04.2018), Котик230580 (21.04.2018)

----------


## TIMOHA69

Марина мой голос тоже учтён

----------

Mazaykina (22.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (21.04.2018)

----------


## Таня Л

Марина, я - за тебя и IN-KU! 156  :Girl Blum2:

----------

Mazaykina (22.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (21.04.2018)

----------


## Димитрий

160

----------

Mazaykina (22.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (21.04.2018), Курица (21.04.2018)

----------


## Ірина15

Марина, мій голос вже полетів за тебе, удачі!

----------

Mazaykina (22.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (21.04.2018), Котик230580 (22.04.2018)

----------


## solnet

Марина, мой голос 185! Удачи, ты лучшая и это не обсуждается!!!!!

----------

Mazaykina (22.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (21.04.2018)

----------


## Марина ан

Марина, сегодня получилось с первого раза, 198.(позавчера никак...) Удачи, победы!!!! Спасибо за сайт!!!

----------

Mazaykina (22.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (22.04.2018)

----------


## хвостик

мой голос - 204! :Yahoo:

----------

Mazaykina (22.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (22.04.2018), Котик230580 (22.04.2018)

----------


## Лильчик

Доброго дня, я проголосовала, , вышло! 212.

----------

Mazaykina (22.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (22.04.2018), Котик230580 (22.04.2018)

----------


## fatinija

Марина, я проголосовала еще 20.04, только какой номер не смотрела Желаю тебе успеха, мы все с тобой!!!! Твой сайт самый лучший!!!!!!

----------

Mazaykina (22.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (22.04.2018)

----------


## Ната_ли

Марино! Дякую,що ви у нас є, цей сайт просто знахідка, жити хочеться і творити,
з такими талановитими людьми, як ви.Мій голос 194, прошу друзів і знайомих,
щоб проголосували, все буде добре!

----------

Mazaykina (22.04.2018), Котик230580 (22.04.2018)

----------


## Tania-112a

С радостью проголосовала за любимый форум. Письмо почему-то пришло в спам. Так что, девочки, смотрите в спаме, если письма нет. Марина, всех вам и благ и побед!!!!! Номер свой не запомнила :Blush2:  вроде 220 :Blush2:

----------

Mazaykina (22.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (22.04.2018)

----------


## yu-k-a

Ура! с 10 раза все получилось! мой голос 227

удачи!

----------

Mazaykina (22.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (22.04.2018)

----------


## Soleigr

Мариночко, величезне спасибі, що змінили моє життя! Завдяки вам я маю талановитих друзів, добрих, чуйних, відкритих, які надихають мене!!! Ніколи не думала, що буду на форумі почувати себе як дома: сюди хочеться приходити щодня за порадою, підтримкою, за посмішкою та і просто так....
Завдяки Вам, люди не відчувають кілометрові відстані та кордони. Ви об'єднали СВІТ!!!!! Нехай Вам щастить, мій голос 168!

----------

Mazaykina (23.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (23.04.2018), Котик230580 (23.04.2018)

----------


## Nich Tanya

Добрый вечер, Марина, я проголосовала, вот только не поняла, под каким я номером? Проголосовала сразу, нашла письмо в Спаме, спасибо всем кто подсказал, быстро получилось! Подскажите, сколько раз можно голосовать?

----------

Mazaykina (23.04.2018)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Добрый вечер, Марина, я проголосовала, вот только не поняла, под каким я номером? Проголосовала сразу, нашла письмо в Спаме, спасибо всем кто подсказал, быстро получилось! Подскажите, сколько раз можно голосовать?


Танечка, посмотри себя в списке проголосовавших, я не знаю твою фамилию и аватар:
http://premia.ymgame.ru/members/mari...-zaykina/votes
Многие, с кем разговаривала, уверяли, что проголосовали! А в результате, не сделали последний шаг - не поделились от своего аккаунта в ВК или ФК, и их голос не засчитали!

----------


## Nich Tanya

> А в результате, не сделали последний шаг - не поделились от своего аккаунта в ВК или ФК, и их голос не засчитали!


Светлана, я поделилась в ВК!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Светлана, я поделилась в ВК!


Танечка, я посмотрела.  Вы не поделились на своей странице ВК. Это у Вас на странице отразился комментарий, который Вы написали под статьёй Марины:
http://premia.ymgame.ru/members/mari...maryna-zaykina
А в списке проголосовавших Вас нет. :Meeting: 
Посмотрите, Вы оранжевую кнопку "Проголосовать" на странице видите? Можете нажать?
И ещё, на Марининой странице вверху должна быть строчка, выделенная красным, с восклицательным знаком, на которой написано: Попробуйте ещё раз, здесь. Нажмите на неё и всё получится.

----------


## Kolpachiha

_Мариночка - спасибо за форум_ - делаем все возможное  с Ириной чтобы приблизиться  хотя бы ко 2-му месту, подрываем весь народ - форумчан,друзей, детей ,мужей, кумовей, коллег,приятелей . Следим за голосованием круглосуточно!Нужна победа - к сожалению Тимофеева, вряд ли нам "обогнать"!

----------

Mazaykina (23.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (23.04.2018)

----------


## Nich Tanya

> оранжевую кнопку "Проголосовать"


Светлана, я её в упор не вижу, куда смотреть? На десять раз пересмотрела, ужас какой-то!!
В каком месте она находится? Вверху, внизу, справа, слева? Что в ней написано?

А всё, кнопку нашла!! Получилось!

----------

Mazaykina (23.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (23.04.2018)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> я её в упор не вижу, куда смотреть? На десять раз пересмотрела, ужас какой-то!!
> В каком месте она находится? Вверху, внизу, справа, слева? Что в ней написано?


Танечка, слева под фото Марины, вот такая кнопка: 


Когда проголосуете, вместо этой кнопки появится запись - *Вы уже проголосовали за этого участника* (обвела на скрине, нажмите для увеличения):


И Ваша фотография тут же появится в списках проголосовавших!
Справа на комментарии не обращайте внимание, они ничего не дают, можете там не писать! 
Меня несколько человек уверяли, что проголосовали, а на самом деле, они написали коммент и поделились им на своей странице. Это не голосование и оно не засчитывается!




> А всё, кнопку нашла!! Получилось!


Слава Богу! Вымучили голос! :Grin:  Спасибо!!!

----------

Nich Tanya (23.04.2018)

----------


## ИннаНичога

Проголосовала Инна Борисенко (не знаю номер)
Спасибо за уютный домик, очень помогает в работе!

Успехов!

----------

Kolpachiha (23.04.2018), Mazaykina (23.04.2018), mria67mria67 (07.03.2019), nezabudka-8s (23.04.2018), Котик230580 (23.04.2018)

----------


## Ярик

Удачи, голос отдала!!!

----------

nezabudka-8s (24.04.2018)

----------


## Иннесса-75

Через сколько приходит письмо на электронку? отправила свой эл. адрес, но письма нет

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Друзья, остался последний день голосования. Сейчас у Марины 303 голоса - 5 место. Для такого большого форума это очень мало!!! Поднажмите, пожалуйста! Марина достойна лучших результатов!




> Через сколько приходит письмо на электронку? отправила свой эл. адрес, но письма нет


Иннесса, письмо приходит в ту же минуту! Посмотрите в папке "Спам", обычно туда попадает.

----------


## Ketvik

> И Ваша фотография тут же появится в списках проголосовавших!


 Я В Контакте не зарегистрирована и потому попросила сына. Всё удалось с первого раза на Яндекс почту - Анатолий Грузов № 302.  Удачи, МАРИНА!!! :Ok:

----------

nezabudka-8s (24.04.2018)

----------


## SeverynkaIrina

Проголосовала.
Марина, удачи!!! Для нас ты в любом случае САМАЯ ЛУЧШАЯ!!!!

----------

Mazaykina (24.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (24.04.2018)

----------


## ИяНаталия

Ура! Наконец-то получилось - 311!

----------

Ketvik (25.04.2018), Mazaykina (24.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (24.04.2018)

----------


## Котик230580

Родители нашего садика и просто отзывчивые люди с пожеланиями победы : 
Олег Луцюк
Александр Нижегородцев
Денис Федоров
Мария Бляшина
Татьяна Бодова
Наталья Мазурец
Дмитрий Королев
 :Victory:

----------

Ketvik (25.04.2018), Kolpachiha (24.04.2018), Mazaykina (24.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (24.04.2018), Лильчик (24.04.2018)

----------


## ttanya

Мариночка. Проголосовала. Номер 313.  Спасибо большое за уютный  домик ин-ку . Удачи в конкурсе!

----------

Ketvik (25.04.2018), Mazaykina (24.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (24.04.2018)

----------


## Котик230580

*Марина!!!*
*Результаты голосования не могут отобразить количество той любви и поддержки, 
которые присутствовали на форуме в дни голосования 
и останутся с тобой навсегда!!!
Ты особенный человек для каждого из нас!
Знай это!*

----------

Ketvik (25.04.2018), Mazaykina (24.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (24.04.2018), vovanshf (25.04.2018)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Благодарю всех пользователей, дорогих форумчан, знакомых и незнакомых, принявших участие в открытом голосовании за Марину Зайкину. Последний результат, который я увидела до полуночи - 327 голосов - 4 место. Это очень хороший результат, потому что главное на этом этапе было попасть в первую сотню. Мы сделали всё возможное, чтобы Мариша набрала наибольшее количество голосов. Сейчас результаты обнулились, начался второй этап, где будут голосовать только сами участники. Пожелаем же успехов Марине! Мы верим, что у тебя всё получится. Мариночка, для нас ты ЛУЧШАЯ! Иди только вперёд, к победе! Удачи!*

----------

EVGESKA (25.04.2018), Ketvik (25.04.2018), Kolpachiha (25.04.2018), Mazaykina (24.04.2018), Nich Tanya (06.05.2018), NikTanechka (25.04.2018), SeverynkaIrina (25.04.2018), Vitolda (25.04.2018), Ганина Галина (25.04.2018), Котик230580 (24.04.2018), Парина (27.04.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (29.04.2018), Татиана 65 (07.06.2018)

----------


## Mazaykina

*Родные мои!!! СПАСИБО всем огромное! Ваша поддержка для меня очень важна и еще раз доказала, что в этой жизни я что-то уже стОящее сделала! А как пройдет второй тур, эту уже не так важно.*

----------

EVGESKA (25.04.2018), girei.liusjena (05.02.2022), Ketvik (25.04.2018), Kolpachiha (25.04.2018), Lada118 (21.09.2018), nezabudka-8s (24.04.2018), Nich Tanya (06.05.2018), NikTanechka (25.04.2018), SeverynkaIrina (25.04.2018), Vitolda (25.04.2018), vovanshf (25.04.2018), Ганина Галина (25.04.2018), Дания (01.05.2018), катя 98 (25.04.2018), Котик230580 (24.04.2018), Марина ан (25.04.2018), Парина (27.04.2018), Суперстар (30.04.2018), Танічка (24.04.2018), Татиана 65 (07.06.2018)

----------


## Kolpachiha

> что в этой жизни я что-то уже стОящее сделала


_Мариночка - ты сделала не просто важное , а уникальное - не устаю тебя благодарить за это, а еще благодарна своему мужу, который нашел , случайно,наш форум -  и зарегистрировал меня,   участвовал в голосовании и постоянно следил за результатами!Очень рада, что  у нас есть еще один модератор -Ирочка - прекрасный человек - просто энерджайзер, я с ней знакома лично -сплошной позитив, с такими людьми можно  -" горы свернуть"! Я желаю тебе победы , и удачи, но помни - главное здоровье._

----------

Ketvik (25.04.2018), Mazaykina (25.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (25.04.2018), vovanshf (25.04.2018), Иннесса-75 (27.04.2018), катя 98 (25.04.2018), Котик230580 (25.04.2018), Парина (27.04.2018)

----------


## Axiniy

Марина, хочу проголосовать, но на странице вместо текста одни квадратики. Под именем красные квадратики. Я на них нажала - перешла на страницу форума. Может у меня такой компьютер, что не показывает.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Марина, хочу проголосовать, но на странице вместо текста одни квадратики. Под именем красные квадратики. Я на них нажала - перешла на страницу форума. Может у меня такой компьютер, что не показывает.


Проголосовать больше невозможно. Открытое голосование пользователей закончилось 2 дня назад.

----------

Парина (27.04.2018)

----------

